#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  Термин

## Shus

В Ратнавали несколько раз встречается термин Buddhamahatmya. Что-то типа "природы Будды".
Встречается ли он где-нибудь еще и есть ли у него устойчивая трактовка? (просьба Андросова не предлагать).

----------


## Юй Кан

> В Ратнавали несколько раз встречается термин Buddhamahatmya. Что-то типа "природы Будды".
> Встречается ли он где-нибудь еще и есть ли у него устойчивая трактовка? (просьба Андросова не предлагать).


māhātmya
И -- в ассортименте: buddhamāhātmya. : )

----------

Shus (30.05.2015)

----------


## Chikara

> māhātmya


Тождественно природе Будды?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Тождественно природе Будды?


Да нет. Буквально должно переводиться, насколько понимаю, как "greatness of Buddha", т.е. -- "величие Будды".

----------

Chikara (30.05.2015)

----------


## Shus

> māhātmya
> И -- в ассортименте: buddhamāhātmya. : )


Посмотрел (и буддистдор и все пять ссылок). Пока не полегчало.
Похоже что это что-то типа ранней (локоттаравадинской) "природы Будды". В пользу этого говорит и то, что Нагарджуна был монахом-масангхиком.
Но это пока предположения. Если разберусь - напишу.

UPD: Так это перевела на английский нижепоименованная группа специалистов: "inconceivable great nature".
Indian professor Vidyakaraprabha and the Tibetan translator and monastic Bel-dzek. Consulting three Sanskrit editions, the Indian professor Kanakavarman and the Tibetan monastic Ba-tsap Nyi-ma-drak

----------

Юй Кан (30.05.2015)

----------


## Shus

Так у индо-тибетской группы:
Even [Buddha's] ethics were beyond
The scope of Shariputra.
So why is the inconceivable great nature
Of a Buddha not accepted?
Т.е. (грубо): "непостижимая великая природа Будды" (последние строки на санкрите: "yasmat tad uddhamahatmyam acintyam kim na mrsyate / IV.85").

А у Андросова те же строки переведены наоборот: "величие Просветлённого непостижимо". 

В другом англ. переводе Ратнавали примерно так же и тоже "inconceivable".

Т.е. скорее всего это все-таки "природа Будды".

----------

